# Is there a free alternative to Guitar Pro?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

wondering if theres a freeware product that will allow me to view GP files only? I dont need edit capabilities.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Use a torrent site and download it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Not that I know of. There's Power Tab, but that uses it's own file system. On the plus side, it's free and most of the tabs are identical to the GP tabs you'll find.


----------



## Stig O'Tracy (Apr 21, 2009)

I assume that you have looked at the open source program Tux Guitar? It is free and will open most GP files up to GP4 I think. http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/ I believe you can create your own GP files wit it to if you are so inclined.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Stig O'Tracy said:


> I assume that you have looked at the open source program Tux Guitar? It is free and will open most GP files up to GP4 I think. http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/ I believe you can create your own GP files wit it to if you are so inclined.


ZOMG!!! I didn't know about this program at all previous to this, thanks a lot! I've been looking for something open-source to install at work (don't tell my boss!) and I don't want to install a pirated copy of GP just cuz it's not my computer and all. Too bad it only open up to GP4, but it's better than nothing!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Samsquantch said:


> Use a torrent site and download it.


Why not just, you know, _pay_ for it?

They even give you a 15 day demo: http://www.guitar-pro.com/en/index.php?pg=download


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Stig O'Tracy said:


> I assume that you have looked at the open source program Tux Guitar? It is free and will open most GP files up to GP4 I think. http://www.tuxguitar.com.ar/ I believe you can create your own GP files wit it to if you are so inclined.


That works on Linux! Yay!


----------



## figjam (Feb 19, 2009)

I had never heard of this program before. It seems to work well and will open both Guitar Pro and Power Tab files as well as several others.

Thanks for the link!!

Rick


----------



## Stig O'Tracy (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't used the program in a while. My purpose for using it was to try to learn new material where GP files were available. These days I think I find it easier to do this with a decent recording, a good copy of printed tab and with Audacity. I'll load the mp3 song into Audacity and then select the first few bars from it and loop it. Once I have that memorized then I add a bit more to the loop. I find that Audacity is really handy for this.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/


----------



## SUBnet192 (Mar 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> wondering if theres a freeware product that will allow me to view GP files only? I dont need edit capabilities.


Man... Buy it, it's cheap and is THE best tool around...


----------

